# heading west from Pacific Coast to Sequoia National Forest



## joel2old (Feb 22, 2008)

Riding the Pacific Coast north to south this September. Looking for a route from the coast(around Cambria) toward Sequoia National Forest(around Porterville area). I will then head north. Looking at the map from Cambria I could take Santa Ross Creek Rd. to 46 to 65 to Porterville. How are these roads? Any other suggestions for a route that would be better for what I will be trying to do?

Thanks


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

I don't know the area, but if you're heading west from the coast I suggest bringing floaties.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

I've never done it, but the Great Western Bike Rally does Santa Rosa (Creek) Rd. every year. See the Cambria Triple Option III on this page.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Santa Rosa Road is nice but it is very steep at the top. The ATOC will use that road on Stage 5. Here is the profile. 

Highway 42 is also a big climb. It has traffic, but it's a wide road and much less steep than Santa Rosa. I'm not familiar enough with the other roads in the area to make a suggestions.

Hwy 42 East from Paso Robles should suit you fine.

JR


----------

